# looking to buy a TT RS - advice needed



## Snake64 (Nov 12, 2019)

Hey everyone, first time posting here.

Having spent months looking at different cars from big V8s to smaller engines. I have decided I want to buy a TT RS even though I haven't test driven 2 others I am interested in: z4 and EVO X. I just fell in love with the RS on the test drive though granted it was the MK3 and not MK2 I can afford. I loved the drive, the response, sound and how comfortable it was when on comfort mode though I think it may have had mag ride.

I wanted some advice on what to look out for, what extras are a must and what should be avoided. It seems Audi no longer stock the MK2 as approved used so I want to be sure about what I am getting.

Any known faults to worry about?

My budget is not great but I can push it if it makes a difference. Ideally as low as possible but willing to go to 21/2k ish for the right car but I want to keep this down.
I am set on a coupe. It will be a daily driver for me (though soon that won't be much driving) and possibly to take onto the tracks and upgrade in future. Originally I wanted a manual but I hear the S-tronic is a must due to problems on manuals? I'm happy to paddle shift as I hear it's decent on the auto.

What's the difference on the plus and non-plus versions. Is it a must have? I'm aware of the difference in torque and bhp.

In terms of selling on, if needed, how easy is it to sell and how much will the depreciation be? - a potential situation in a year depending on job/study situation.

Also is the MK2 TTRS worth it over the MK3 TTS? I really want performance and a sweet engine to listen to all day  so I think ti has to be the RS but just wondering if it's worth considering?

Thanks


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

I used to own a mk2 tt rs and have a driven a mk3 aswell. The mk2 is a great car. I wouldn't get a manual though. Its not a great gearbox. I always regretted not gettting an s-tronic.


----------



## kerwinrobertson (Sep 3, 2018)

If you budget is not great, maybe better getting a TTS, some of the running costs on the TTRS can be high. Might be worth considering a cheaper car and have some cash left for repairs/mods etc.


----------



## Dec11 (Sep 27, 2016)

The Mk3 TTS kind of makes the Mk2 RS obsolete these days, hopefully good for me in bringing 2nd hand prices down a bit on the Mk2 RS!

I do like my TFSI but miss that 5cyl warble I had in my FIAT 20vt's.


----------



## Real Thing (Nov 2, 2011)

Have you considered the RS3 (8P) same engine/performance running cost only came in DSG so should be a few more around and tend to be slightly Cheaper but should hold value as was limited to only 750 UK Models


----------



## Snake64 (Nov 12, 2019)

Thanks for the replies everyone.

Budget will be around 20-22k ideally. Running cost isn't a massive issue as routine work can be done by my brother (qualified mechanic and someone I know that will do it right!)/ So the only costs are parts which I know of course will be more but how much more? Specialist work will be the only issue hence is there anything I need to look out for? Known faults etc and what to avoid. IF these specialist issues (if any) are big costs then yes I need to consider it.

I've worked so damn hard this year with no break and I want to enjoy myself with this - it's a "gift" to myself haha so it has to be special.

I was concerned the MK3 TTS makes RS obsolute but there is just something special about an RS isn't there? that 2.5 is sweet. I haven't had the chance to test the MK3 TTS - does it feel and sound as good as the RS? The engine sound (not exhaust sound!) in a car has always been important to me - as much as handling! I love my Lexus IS300 and it still puts a smile on my face every time though its put away for now .

RS3: whilst it has the same engine, it is at the end of the day a saloon and I am looking for a small coupe car- if I wanted to go down the route of a "bigger" car then it would be a stonking V8 on an M3 or something - that was my first barrier before deciding on the TT - small coupe or saloon and I've gone with the small coupe unless something crops up here telling me to avoid it!

TT RS plus? worth it over standard?


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Dec11 said:


> The Mk3 TTS kind of makes the Mk2 RS obsolete these days, hopefully good for me in bringing 2nd hand prices down a bit on the Mk2 RS!
> 
> I do like my TFSI but miss that 5cyl warble I had in my FIAT 20vt's.


Strange statement from you here, the TTS is just not an RS, or even close, figures dont mean anything, the RS engine is sublime compared to the TTS and the noise plus the fact your in a pretty rare car. Its the total package and the pinnacle of TT ownership. Its like the 240i compared to the M2, doesnt matter how close it is etc its all about the total package. The TTS will also depreciate much more than any RS, all Audi RS models keep a certain value, S just goes down and down year after year.


----------



## drivedetailed (Jun 18, 2018)

I was in this predicament before. Now looking back , I would never trade my Mk2 RS for a Mk3 S.

The RS is a truly special car.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

Agree about RS, if I was to get a new Audi it would be a RS, not a S. TTS, S3 etc have become quite common now. When I was in my twenties (20 years ago lol) the Audi S models were quite unique and rare, now though due to PCP finance, common.


----------



## -22- (Oct 4, 2016)

Mk2 RS engine sounds significantly nicer than Mk3 TTS in my opinion, I went Mk2 RS and didn't regret it. The ICE is dated in the RS though aftermarket options can improve that, but when I can get a move on it always puts a smile on my face  . I would suggest that whilst its useful asking people's opinions to help narrow your choices, test drive an example of each.

RS Plus gives more more power over RS though not a huge difference, the standard RS is plenty quick as stock, and I think a few more options as standard (such as sports exhaust etc?). I bought a Plus because it had the right colour/spec, I had been looking for 9+ months but not specifically for a Plus. If you intend to modify in future then stock power level won't be a factor.

For servicing costs, there are parts which are not common across the wider TT range (e.g. brake discs) and these tend to be more expensive as a result. You should expect some additional expense in maintaining an RS to a good standard, but I've not found it hideous at all.


----------



## Snake64 (Nov 12, 2019)

Ok thanks. Yes I'll stick with looking for an MK2 RS . I plan on upgrading the ICE - if I need to because I don't think I can get bored of that engine sound haha.

I've no problems maintaining the car but the question really is whether there are specific things to look out for when shopping for one. The last thing I want to do is to fall into a car that has something that will cost me silly money.

If I can find some local ones to test I will definitely do so.

I was looking online and I note that the plus has the two tone interior (black and red) however I can't find any examples of this. Is it a rare one to find? It looks so much better!

Where would be the best place to look for one apart from Autotrader?

What are the thoughts on mag ride? Avoid?


----------



## kerwinrobertson (Sep 3, 2018)

Warping disks are quite common and can be expensive to fix, the standard 'wavy' rotors are crap. 
The interior colours vary depending on options. My TTS has half black, half silver. 
TTRS and TTS have magride as standard, it's not a bad system by any means, gives you the option of comfort i.e Firm
and Sport i.e. No suspension travel at all. 
If it goes wrong the struts are about £450 each. Some people fit coilovers and a magride delete kit, it improves handling but is not OEM. 
If DSG, check for any hesitation or herky jerky when warm. If manual, check for clutch slip in higher gears (boot it in 6th from 30mph) 
Standard satnav is dated and slow, easy to replace though. Look for good options, cruise, auto lights, auto dip mirror etc. Heated seats are a godsend in winter. 
Check haldex has been serviced, including the filter.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

kerwinrobertson said:


> the standard 'wavy' rotors are crap.


Bit harsh, not everyone with RS complains about these, depends what your used to and how extreme you drive the car.



kerwinrobertson said:


> Heated seats are a godsend in winter.


Haven't missed them 2bh, take a while to warm up.

I currently have leather on sides of seat, headrest and centre panel S-line embossed leather also. Way better than full leather as full leather burns legs when wearing shorts in summer.


----------



## Snake64 (Nov 12, 2019)

kerwinrobertson said:


> Warping disks are quite common and can be expensive to fix, the standard 'wavy' rotors are crap.


Good to know, the disk will be a future upgrade for me anyway so as long as it gets me by until then!



> TTRS and TTS have magride as standard, it's not a bad system by any means, gives you the option of comfort i.e Firm
> and Sport i.e. No suspension travel at all.
> If it goes wrong the struts are about £450 each. Some people fit coilovers and a magride delete kit, it improves handling but is not OEM.


I didn't realise they were standard on them. Is there any way of checking how they are when purchasing?



> If DSG, check for any hesitation or herky jerky when warm. If manual, check for clutch slip in higher gears (boot it in 6th from 30mph)


My brother should be able to help me with this, thanks.



> Check haldex has been serviced, including the filter.


What should the service interval be for the haldex?

Any other marketplaces that I can explore in my hunt for the RS? And do you see a lot of movement in and out? Or will what I find now be all there is for a while?


----------



## kerwinrobertson (Sep 3, 2018)

My seats heat up quick, and I never wear shorts lol. 
Black leather gets hot in the sun though, my seats are half black half silver so are fine in summer.

Some of the RS models have the wingback seats, seen a few people complaining about them being not as comfy over long distances, but they do stop you sliding about in the seat a bit better.

Audi did have a recall for the TTRS/RS3 to try and sort the warped disks issue,might be worth checking if it's been done, although I know a few owners that had ongoing issues and ended up using a different disk/pad. Plenty threads on the forum about this.

As for the magride, check to see if it firms up when the sport button is pressed (throttle response will sharpen up a lot too, be aware) and check for any oil leaks/damp patches on the shocks, as you normally would for normal shocks.

Haldex servicing https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... lit=haldex

RS models tend to hang around a bit more than normal ones, due to higher costs/ownership,
but there is plenty choice out there, Autotrader/gumtree etc.

Let us know how you get on with the test drives  awesome cars.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Mag ride was not standard on an RS it was an option. Quite a few didnt take it because they dont want the stupid harsh mag ride on everytime they want to open the exhaust valves and use sport mode. Its better to not have it imo. You can tell if the car has the damper icon lit up when you turn ignition on whether you have it or not.


----------



## kerwinrobertson (Sep 3, 2018)

Danny1 said:


> Mag ride was not standard on an RS it was an option. Quite a few didnt take it because they dont want the stupid harsh mag ride on everytime they want to open the exhaust valves and use sport mode. Its better to not have it imo. You can tell if the car has the damper icon lit up when you turn ignition on whether you have it or not.


Cool  I know it was standard on the TTS, I assumed it was the same on the RS. Every day is a school day


----------



## -22- (Oct 4, 2016)

Danny1 said:


> Mag ride was not standard on an RS it was an option. Quite a few didnt take it because they dont want the stupid harsh mag ride on everytime they want to open the exhaust valves and use sport mode. Its better to not have it imo.


Indeed, was an option, I found one without magride for precisely the reason you mention. I had it on my previous TTS which was just too harsh for normal road use and I knew I wanted to have the RS exhaust open frequently


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

-22- said:


> Danny1 said:
> 
> 
> > Mag ride was not standard on an RS it was an option. Quite a few didnt take it because they dont want the stupid harsh mag ride on everytime they want to open the exhaust valves and use sport mode. Its better to not have it imo.
> ...


Yeah my RS has pretty much every extra except Mag ride haha 8)

I also used to own a stage 1 TTS before this and got rid of the mag ride when the shocks failed, it made the car so much better looks and handling wise when I went for KW coilovers.


----------



## Snake64 (Nov 12, 2019)

Thanks for all the helpful advice!

Good to know about the mag ride, I may avoid it if I can as I also would like to enjoy the soundtrack whilst just cruising around daily .

Oh, I believe it is a timing chain right? There is a diagnostic that can check the status of that isn't there? My brother might have one somewhere. Any known issues with this at all?

Finally, what is the ideal servicing interval for when I check car documents/services?

Now to look for the right one at the right price!

Price wise this is what I have found on Autotrader with the S-tronic selected and coupe selected:

3 x plus models, 2 @ £22k and 1 @ £24k
6 x standard RS from £17k-£25k.

Really tempted by the plus, both the £22k are at 55-62k miles. Haven't found anything better yet.

Does the sale section here have any? I can't access it yet.


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

What year you looking at? Can get older one for 13-14k

Personally I wouldn't spend more than about 18k and keep the extra cash for mods or repairs when you need them.

You driven a golf mk7 r ?

Far better car than TTS and handles to road like glue.


----------



## Snake64 (Nov 12, 2019)

Basscube said:


> What year you looking at? Can get older one for 13-14k
> 
> Personally I wouldn't spend more than about 18k and keep the extra cash for mods or repairs when you need them.
> 
> ...


The only way I can take a TT RS under 18k would be to go for the manual version. I don't mind that as originally I wanted a manual but I've heard the early manuals weren't great at handling the torque and could cause issues. Is this the case? If so are there any years to avoid?

If not then I'll look into it as well.

I've had my time with Golfs and VW in general, some not so great ones in there too.

And honestly for me it's either this RS or a z4. If I was going to get anything other than these it would be a V8 M3. No hatchbacks for now.


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

I must admit it's a weird situation, the gearbox in the mk2 isn't great (used to have a manual mk2 tfsi)

The DSG/s-tronic are good in principle but they tend to be jerky when driving slow and manoeuvring in car parks etc. (Nickname is the motor trade is double sh1t gearbox)

Plus when they go wrong (they are made of cheese) they will cost a load to replace. Suppose you know what you getting in a manual.


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

The Z4 is a nice car but not in the same league as the TT.

What is your main criteria ?

If you want handling and fun you considered a Boxster or S200 or even a 350/370z ?


----------



## Raffe (Apr 14, 2018)

Basscube said:


> You driven a golf mk7 r ?
> 
> Far better car than TTS and handles to road like glue.


DOn't bother with Golf MK7 R - I had one from new, modded it and still found it dull to drive. Massively competent and very quick but zero fun.

Currently have a MK2 TTS and weighing up whether to stage 2+ my car next year or upgrade to a MK2 RS. Been following the prices of the MK2 RS all year and with the exception of a few dealer stock cars prices have softened - higher mileage cars are now dropping into the lower teens.

I was sure I wanted a manual car but having researched it would appear the gearbox isn't held in particularly high regard and was used from a another model in the VAG group line up.

Having test driven a few there is zero comparison to the equivalent Mk2 TTS - my car is stage 1 and the RS is significantly sharper on the throttle with the torque available much earlier on in the rev range due to the 2.5 - feels a quick car even before a cheeky stage 1.

Automotive Addiction in Telford have a gorgeous RS Plus in Sprint Blue but its a Roadster which is a shame as otherwise it would be a perfect buy albeit for a strong price point.

Good Luck.


----------



## kerwinrobertson (Sep 3, 2018)

Have a look on Pistonheads as well, they are a decent place for selling/buying cars, some are very well looked after.


----------



## Snake64 (Nov 12, 2019)

Main criteria is to have a fun, fast car that is enjoyable to listen to as much as it is to drive . It isn't a weekend car so it needs to be okay to drive daily too and I want to be able to enjoy it on a the odd track days.

I have looked at s2000s though not driven one - I'm in two minds on that one. Not too keen on 350/370z. I feel a Boxster may cost me more to maintain over time unless anyone can correct me on that and if not then it may be a consideration after all though I hear there are some important faults to look out for. I think a Cayman 987 S is another possibility too

The decision between a manual and auto is a tricky one!


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

S2000 is a hell of a car and they are holding their value even going up a little.

Porsche are great fun but yes cost a fair bit to run and fix when broken.

Nowhere near as bullet proof as the Honda S2000 engine. That is 1 robust engine


----------



## Snake64 (Nov 12, 2019)

Basscube said:


> S2000 is a hell of a car and they are holding their value even going up a little.
> 
> Porsche are great fun but yes cost a fair bit to run and fix when broken.
> 
> Nowhere near as bullet proof as the Honda S2000 engine. That is 1 robust engine


So if you were to compare the S2000 to the TT RS, what would you say? and Which one puts the smile on your face?


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

Snake64 said:


> Basscube said:
> 
> 
> > S2000 is a hell of a car and they are holding their value even going up a little.
> ...


 :lol: Destroyed a S2000 this morning in my 270 TT. Really slow now compared to modern cars. RS would laugh at it.


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Depends wHat you think is important.

Obviously the S2000 is slower than a RS in fact even a TTS would beat it.

But for smiles per minute would struggle to beat it.

The problem with Audi's as good as they are they lack feel. They are very capable cars but almost drive themselves.


----------



## r_turner01 (Sep 12, 2018)

Think I can weigh in here with some experience across many platforms.

My previous car was an MX-5, built for track use, and handled fantastically well, but was so slow it was almost too easy and I quickly out grew the cars limits.

I have worked for Honda in the past and had the S2000 as my car on many occasions, great car but very much 1 trick pony.

Before I got my TT I was hellbent on having a Cayman S, went to the dealer and was keen to get out in the car they actually let me go out on my own for an extended drive, but it was numb, so much so that the whole thing started to put me off, then the feel of the car inside was so outdated,coming back from the dealer got behind a TT, then read up about the RS, test drove a couple and immediately saw the potential.

DSG is light years ahead of the manual, fact, end of story, and this is coming from a manual die hard, but there is no way you can be as quick with a manual. The RS gearbox is also an awful lot stronger than the TTS and other model as it can handle the power.

Suspension and steering- ANY standard car is going to be limited in sharpness, even the MX-5 had major changes needed to get it right, ive done this with my TT now and it is superb, certainly doesnt do it all for you, but rewards in a way the other cars couldnt, no it was not a cheap process but I could justify it. Wheels and tyres with good alignment also make a big difference.

Add to that the car looks fresh, is well made and has a sound track like no other and its a hard combination to beat

It totally depends what you are looking for but very few cars out the box will deliver bespoke performance, how far you want to go with it is down to your own preference, but of those cars listed, nothing touches the RS in my opinion

Richard


----------



## Snake64 (Nov 12, 2019)

thanks for the reply Richard, very detailed and clears up some of my doubts!

I think that's my main issue with the s2000 and mx-5. I love the cars for what they are and I did enjoy the mx-5 I drove a while back but it doesn't have everything I want. Something is lacking that the Audi doesn't. Just the sound track alone is amazing never mind the rest of it haha.

Having just got comfy with heel toe shifting and enjoying it, I really wanted a manual but after all that's been said it will be a DSG.

The final thing for me then is to decide on a plus or not. It's not what I wanted to pay but is the extra £2-3k worth it?


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

As nice as the plus Is I was wouldn't pay the extra.

I'd spend the money on a remap and a de-res exhaust.


----------



## Snake64 (Nov 12, 2019)

Best example I can find for a DSG is for £22k. Well 2 of them and both are plus versions.

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... obcid=soc3

There are only 8 coupe's available. The cheapest one is a stage 2 with near 100k miles!

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... obcid=soc3

A couple in-between but not keen on either as one has high mileage and the other clearly has a problem that hasn't been fixed.

Not many choices!

Oh there is this too

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... obcid=soc3


----------



## Real Thing (Nov 2, 2011)

Quite Rare Cars the RS's so finding your ideal Car will be hard Early Cars were manual only and the S-Tronic arrived late 2010 (2011 Models) then in 2012 the plus edition was added with the following options as STD: 19" Alloys, Sports Exhaust, Sat/Nav, Carbon design package for Engine Bay, Carbon Mirrors, Different Grill as well as Speed limiter restrictor increased to 174mph (+the extra 20bhp and RS plus Badge on gear knob) Try and find a Car with plenty of History as many of the RS's have been modified in there early life and often returned to stock as well as some owners unable to afford the running cost and probably cutting a few corners with servicing and repair cost Good luck with your search


----------



## Snake64 (Nov 12, 2019)

Yea, I think it may be that I may have to settle with a manual if some these DSG's don't pan out.

I saw one that hadn't been serviced for over 2 years! I'm not one for long life servicing...
And of course if anyone has tried to mod by cutting corners too. Those will be hard to detect potentially. Will be a long and careful search. I'll call some of these over the week before seeing them due to distance.


----------



## Snake64 (Nov 12, 2019)

Okay so looking around, there are some good examples of manuals. What is the main issue with them? Pros and cons vs DSG? Are there different manual boxes between 2009-2013?


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Snake64 said:


> Okay so looking around, there are some good examples of manuals. What is the main issue with them? Pros and cons vs DSG? Are there different manual boxes between 2009-2013?


Without sounding silly, the manual is just inferior in every way possible, the DSG is just so good that there isnt anything the manual does better. Take a long test drive with both and make your decision, dont buy a manual because its all thats out there or because its cheaper, its cheaper for a reason.

Where are you based maybe a near by member would take you out in theirs to see.


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

@Snake64 where are you located


----------



## Snake64 (Nov 12, 2019)

Managed to test drive both today and yes the DSG is much better than the manual, no question really. I also got to drive an e92 m3 (my other choice before deciding on a TT RS) and now I'm not so sure again .

Both amazing cars but I feel running costs on the M3 may just be too much for me but then the feeling of a RWD.....is amazing plus the driving position is much better in the M3 and the DCT is much more responsive. RS definitely feels better when accelerating though and obviously just sticks to the roads. Tough choice! Though I can see myself swapping one for the other in the future so maybe not an issue especially as I probably won't lose too much off the value of the car.

There just isn't much choice right now for a DSG RS in coupe.


----------



## Snake64 (Nov 12, 2019)

oh and I'm based in Leeds


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

The e92 is an absolute weapon but more for a weekend car especially bring RWD.

You could drive a RS daily if you wanted to.

Plus the m3 v8 sounds awesome (beefier than rs)

Depends what you want.

Can get an M4 for 25k they nice too


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

Snake64 said:


> oh and I'm based in Leeds


Not far away, was going to offer you a drive in a modified manual, but judging by your previous post you've decided dsg is better


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Think that is a great offer.

How modified is it ?


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

Very :lol: . Probably best described as stage 3


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow tell me more. What power is it pushing ?


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

575


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow that's impressive


----------



## Snake64 (Nov 12, 2019)

davectr said:


> Snake64 said:
> 
> 
> > oh and I'm based in Leeds
> ...


I appreciate that and if it's not cheeky, could I see how it is still? The fact you are able to push your car as you have in a manual is impressive and it clearly can handle it and is very capable. The problem I had with the manual I drove was that a)it was stiffer than I expected and b) gear 1-2 was annoying as hell and I have had my time with cars where that was frustrating hence I'd rather a DSG. Do you have any of these issues? Is it common across the range or was I just unlucky? Of course maybe it was just the previous owners.

Plus I've only just got my head around rev matching and I was having fun trying to improve that and the next step was to learn to heel-toe and you can't do that in an Auto!

All this said and done it will be a daily driver for me and sometimes in in so much traffic it's unreal......so maybe I should have a DSG

Thanks,


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

The gearbox can be quite notchy and in fact in my mk3 is the same if not worse


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

The gearbox can be quite notchy and in fact in my mk3 is the same if not worse


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

I'll admit, the gearbox isn't the best I've used, but that said it isn't as bad as some say. I've made a few tweaks such as 42DD bushings which help, and I don't tend to 'crash' through the gears. If you're spending a lot of time in city traffic a dsg may be better, personal choice. When I bought this car dsg's were really new and hadn't taken off in popularity like they have now - time moves on I suppose. This car's not a daily so it's nice to get in it now and again and drive an 'old fashioned' manual :wink:

@Snake64 if you still want to give it a try drop me a PM


----------



## Stu300 (Feb 9, 2019)

Hi I have a Rs dsg 72000 thousand miles Red tuned to stage 1 .I have owned it 3 years as my daily driver .I is in great condition serviced every 10000 miles .If interested look under what's it worth post .message me if interested selling only because I am retiring


----------



## Real Thing (Nov 2, 2011)

Just saw this one on FB if any interest to the OP:
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/it ... 430904912/


----------



## Snake64 (Nov 12, 2019)

davectr said:


> I'll admit, the gearbox isn't the best I've used, but that said it isn't as bad as some say. I've made a few tweaks such as 42DD bushings which help, and I don't tend to 'crash' through the gears. If you're spending a lot of time in city traffic a dsg may be better, personal choice. When I bought this car dsg's were really new and hadn't taken off in popularity like they have now - time moves on I suppose. This car's not a daily so it's nice to get in it now and again and drive an 'old fashioned' manual :wink:
> 
> @Snake64 if you still want to give it a try drop me a PM


Thanks for the detailed reply. I am still open to a manual I think but sitting in traffic today and going 1 > N > 1 > 1 was infuriating. I can imagine on a car like the RS, it may be even worse... Leeds just seems to be getting worse every year...I'll think about it if I can't find a decent DSG though. There are much nicer examples on the manual RS in terms of ownership, miles and record I think.



Basscube said:


> The gearbox can be quite notchy and in fact in my mk3 is the same if not worse


ouch, sorry to hear.



Stu300 said:


> Hi I have a Rs dsg 72000 thousand miles Red tuned to stage 1 .I have owned it 3 years as my daily driver .I is in great condition serviced every 10000 miles .If interested look under what's it worth post .message me if interested selling only because I am retiring


I couldn't find the post - could you link it?



Real Thing said:


> Just saw this one on FB if any interest to the OP:
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/it ... 430904912/


Thank you, have messaged him. Appreciate the help!

I did call this advert but he didn't really say anything except that it is good, has a stage one remap only, knows the last owner and 3 owners total. All servicing done. It's such a long way to travel and he wasn't really engaging on the phone...

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified ... asc&page=1

A suzuka grey one just came on last night priced low compared to others - will try to call tomorrow:

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified ... asc&page=1


----------



## Snake64 (Nov 12, 2019)

Messages the Facebook ad, it's the same one being sold at J17 for £22k as on autotrader. Passed it to them for the sale.

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... obcid=soc3

3 owners, has a racing Air filter as only mod, seems to have a history in good order. Last owner kept it for nearly 2 years. What do you guys think to the price on it? Now at 22k. What would you expect this to be at?


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

Do your homework on J17 before you even consider buying anything from them. They have a very poor reputation. Think there was a thread on here years ago, but there definitely has been stuff on the TTRS fb group about how bad they are


----------



## french (Oct 7, 2018)

I messaged you Snake ..not sure if it reached you...


----------



## Snake64 (Nov 12, 2019)

french said:


> I messaged you Snake ..not sure if it reached you...


Hi French, I have got the PM, didn't realise until now. However I'm not allowed to reply. Seems I need to "participate" more before I can. It is of interest. I was looking for one that hadn't been remapped and in a white colour or red but happy to discuss- any pictures?



davectr said:


> Do your homework on J17 before you even consider buying anything from them. They have a very poor reputation. Think there was a thread on here years ago, but there definitely has been stuff on the TTRS fb group about how bad they are


Thank you for the heads up - really appreciated. This could be one of those where it takes time to find the right car I think!


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Snake64 said:


> french said:
> 
> 
> > I messaged you Snake ..not sure if it reached you...
> ...


I wouldnt be put off by remap etc aslong as its been done by a proven company and used good parts mine is stage 2 and has been for a couple of years now they can take it.


----------



## Snake64 (Nov 12, 2019)

Thanks for the info Danny, good to know. Any particular names to look out for if remapped? And is it okay if its just got a remap with nothing else done?

I called this ad:

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified ... tic&page=1

5 owners! But seems to be complete history. I am awaiting a video tomorrow as it's a long way to drive.


----------



## Snake64 (Nov 12, 2019)

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified ... tic&page=1

This one has 3 owners, quite a lot more money. All servicing done at correct intervals. Not too far so I can go see. What do you all think to its price?

Stu and French - I'm still interested though I don't know how to get in touch with you via PM!


----------



## Stu300 (Feb 9, 2019)

Hi mine has full service dsg just done .The front has been covered with plastic so no stone chips .I have changed front discs for Rayland motor sport floating with sport pads. back has new discs and calipers fitted . I also fitted a straight down pipe .Its a really good car that I would like an enthusiast to have looking for about £17500 Message me if interested .I live in North East not far from you .come and look you will not be disappointed I promise .Stu 0ops sorry picture upside down don't know how to correct itt


----------



## Snake64 (Nov 12, 2019)

Stu300 said:


> Hi mine has full service dsg just done .The front has been covered with plastic so no stone chips .I have changed front discs for Rayland motor sport floating with sport pads. back has new discs and calipers fitted . I also fitted a straight down pipe .Its a really good car that I would like an enthusiast to have looking for about £17500 Message me if interested .I live in North East not far from you .come and look you will not be disappointed I promise .Stu 0ops sorry picture upside down don't know how to correct itt


I am allowed to send PMs now! Sent you one


----------



## Snake64 (Nov 12, 2019)

What do people do for insurance on modified cars?

online I am coming up with £1400 as best price unmodified. Already double what I currently pay but my 2 non faults are probably affecting it too. I need insurance for SDPC and business use.

I know I will have to call regarding any mods but does anyone have any recommendations on who to go with and any ideas of likely costs? This will probably play a factor into what car I get.


----------



## Stu300 (Feb 9, 2019)

Hi sorry it will not let me send you a private message .If you sent me another with your mobile number I will give you a call


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

RHD? If you can legally import used car from Japan it will be cheaper.


----------



## Iceblue (Jul 20, 2018)

Wolvez - What websites in english cover used TT's from Japan


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

Iceblue said:


> Wolvez - What websites in english cover used TT's from Japan


SBTjapan
Carfromjapan

https://www.japanesecartrade.com/make-m ... S-4WD.html


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

Check this out... TTRS 2011 30,000km mileage 35k USD including shipping cost to UK.

https://www.japanesecartrade.com/make-m ... S-4WD.html


----------



## Snake64 (Nov 12, 2019)

I'm not really interested in importing cars but thanks

Just wanted input on what people do with insurance regarding any modifications in case I buy one that has been modified (ECU, exhaust etc).


----------



## Snake64 (Nov 12, 2019)

And one more question. I've noticed MK3 TTS can be bought for similar prices. What are people's opinion on that vs the RS. I mean specifically in terms of driving and exciting a person. Of course it looks better inside and out.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Try Adrian Flux, they cover all mods nps at all. mk3 tts is a nice car and thats about it, they just arnt special hence depreciate alot and are much more common.


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

Snake64 said:


> And one more question. I've noticed MK3 TTS can be bought for similar prices. What are people's opinion on that vs the RS. I mean specifically in terms of driving and exciting a person. Of course it looks better inside and out.


TTRS will only excite a person who still haven't Driven a RWD and a mid-engine car. There is a logical reason why most high-end sports car are RWD and why Supercar use mid-engine. It feels much faster when your being pushed forward RWD rather than pulled forward FWD. RWD cars feels faster that is why the value of old RWD don't depriciate so much because it very fun to drive.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Wolvez said:


> Snake64 said:
> 
> 
> > And one more question. I've noticed MK3 TTS can be bought for similar prices. What are people's opinion on that vs the RS. I mean specifically in terms of driving and exciting a person. Of course it looks better inside and out.
> ...


You are hilarious :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Barr_end (Oct 19, 2016)

Snake64 said:


> I'm not really interested in importing cars but thanks
> 
> Just wanted input on what people do with insurance regarding any modifications in case I buy one that has been modified (ECU, exhaust etc).


Greenlight or A plan broker

Flux, HIC or any other sister company maybe able to beat the price you receive from above.
However, most people would not look past this..

More important is the underwriter. I only know this having a partner who works in the insurance sector.

Flux beat my renewal this year from Greenlight, by a big... £50. Flux only beat the price, at the cost of swapping to TrinityLane as the underwriter, a 1* rated insurance company, then you get the reviews and it gets worse.

You want the best cover for you money, not just the cheapest, trust me, when it goes wrong, its bad enough with a good company.


----------



## r_turner01 (Sep 12, 2018)

Danny1 said:


> Wolvez said:
> 
> 
> > Snake64 said:
> ...


I have driven and owned RWD, and driven many mid engine etc etc. Yet my RS with its setup is by far the better handling car, the MX-5 gets so much praise for handling, but mine is just a capable handling wise, difference being I am turning in at twice the speed :lol:


----------



## Trikz (May 17, 2017)

I'm going through this exact dilemma Snake! I've test drove a DSG TTRS MK2, Manual TTRS MK2 (modded to 400bhp) and a MK3 TTS, just thought i'd share my thoughts on them.

I loved the DSG TT RS the dsg farts alone were putting a smile on my face and damn that engine sounds good! The manual was obviously also good but i currently own a Honda S2000 and nothing can touch that gearbox the RS just felt notchy and immediately put me off the manual flavour! Then i test drove a MK3 TTS - Its definitely a really nice place to be, modern, virtual cockpit is brilliant but i felt it was just missing something for me, felt a bit too comfortable maybe? hard to put it too words it's obviously very fast but the feel of the RS and that engine just wins all day for me.

The only problem was that when i got back into my S2000 i realised how damn good that car is and it feels so planted, haha! but it's a track car for the road and the TTRS is a different type of car but i still dream of those DSG farts 

I'm also looking at a BMW M3 but its another high revving NA and ive never gone turbo


----------



## Snake64 (Nov 12, 2019)

Trikz said:


> I'm going through this exact dilemma Snake! I've test drove a DSG TTRS MK2, Manual TTRS MK2 (modded to 400bhp) and a MK3 TTS, just thought i'd share my thoughts on them.
> 
> I loved the DSG TT RS the dsg farts alone were putting a smile on my face and damn that engine sounds good! The manual was obviously also good but i currently own a Honda S2000 and nothing can touch that gearbox the RS just felt notchy and immediately put me off the manual flavour! Then i test drove a MK3 TTS - Its definitely a really nice place to be, modern, virtual cockpit is brilliant but i felt it was just missing something for me, felt a bit too comfortable maybe? hard to put it too words it's obviously very fast but the feel of the RS and that engine just wins all day for me.
> 
> ...


Hey Trikz. My exact dilemma and thoguht processes too!

I love the M3 E92. Absolutely beautiful engine and gearbox. And I too prefer N/A engines over turbocharged. For me though, the fact that its a V* means a higher running costs overall that at the moment I can't justify.

I don't mind AWD, yes the rear wheel drive cars are great but to be honest I don't want to wrestle with that every time I want to put my foot down and go round a bend fast.

Mk2 TTRS - beautiful engine, excellent to drive and not as bloody scary as the M3! But again, finding the right car won't be easy due to rarity and also its age - I have to consider what that means in terms of costs too.

Mk3 TTS - inside and out is so much better. Nice place to be in but yes it is missing the 5pot......
However, its newer, and I have this feeling that says I won't keep whatever I get as it will be a daily driver for me so therefore maybe a better choice in that respect as the running costs won'#t be as high as the RS regardless. Though at £22k for the spec I want....however my calculations show that the difference I end up paying for one is justified by lower running costs overall.

Still a hard choice. Everything tells me go for the TTS but a part of me cannot detach from the RS.....

One other thing, I hate the DSG farts haha and the newer ones fart too bloody much for my liking...The mk2 RS is okay...

I was thinking an S2000 but as a daily it might not be for me. Though it is holding value so I can't lose out, and with it being a more "traditionally" built car without all the modern techy stuff, my brother can look after it. hmmmm....why am I thinking about these again! HAHA.


----------



## beberobu (Aug 26, 2017)

Pontefract here, MK2 Petrol 2.0 DSG.
Would be nice to meet to change some opinion about. 
Cheers!


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

It may be worth your time to go through the Mk2 Knowledge Base as there's a lot of good information in there. From DIY mods and fixes to FAQs on all sorts of different topics. There's over a decade of information in there including some service interval recommendations and posts about what potential buyers should look for, etc., etc.There's even a link for all the TT brochures by year so you can get an idea of what features and options were available for any given year.


----------



## Raffe (Apr 14, 2018)

I recently bought a manual MK2 TTRS. Prior to this I owned a Mk7 Golf R which is mechanically effectively the same car as the mk3 TTS (MQB platform / EA888 engine)

The TTRS feels older in the cabin and having also been an S2000 owner agree the gearbox is quite agricultural but I still love it all the same, just being able to heel and toe on downshifts has bought back the joy of driving. That RS engine regardless of whether it is/isnt quicker than than the TTS is to totally miss the point - it sounds and feels special to drive.

I did also consider the Mk3 TTS (having had the Golf R) but when I test drove one albeit the TTS cabin is far nicer than the Golf, it still feel lacking in character and certainly not special enough for weekend only use - very similar to the Golf.

Totally smitten with my TTRS and I know I have made the right choice;


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

Raffe said:


> That RS engine regardless of whether it is/isnt quicker than than the TTS is to totally miss the point - it sounds and feels special to drive.


Must be slightly faster than MK3 TTS? has 30 or so more ponies.

Fancy one myself.

What is the name of those wheels? look the part.


----------



## Raffe (Apr 14, 2018)

Yes my RS is definitely quicker - its running APR Stage 2 software, but I have only driven modified mk2 TTRS so can't comment on the comparison.

Wheels are RV019's by Revo in special order gloss anthracite.


----------



## CharlieS (Jan 5, 2018)

Raffe said:


> Yes my RS is definitely quicker - its running APR Stage 2 software, but I have only driven modified mk2 TTRS so can't comment on the comparison.
> 
> Wheels are RV019's by Revo in special order gloss anthracite.


Both the car and the wheels are very nice!


----------

